# Karpfen fressen keine Boilies!



## fisherman_ (21. April 2013)

Hallo Formis,
Bei mir in der nähe gibts einen See in dem wahnsinnig viele und auch groß Karpfen vorkommen. Das Problem ist nur das sie keine Boilies kennen und sie darum auch nicht fressen. Statdessen fressen sie die classischen köder wie Mais und Würmer. (Auch die großen Karpfen lassen sich damit fangen.)

Jetzt meine Frage: Wie kann ich die Karpfen an Boilies gewöhnen?


----------



## michl88 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfen fressen keine Boilies!*

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass hochwertige Murmeln meistens Instant fangen, genauso sieht's mit Frolic oder Pellets aus...

Vllt. passt aber der Grundmix nicht - hab nen Weiher, wo Mixe auf fischiger Basis nicht laufen, Vogelfuttermixe allerdings der Renner sind. Aromen würd ich vernachlässigen- eher dann scharf oder salzig...

Ansonsten würd ich tägl. 500gr. Boilies pro Platz füttern, am Anfang evtl. Partikel dazu und dann immer mehr reduzieren.

Oftmals kann auch ein Neon Pop Up Erfolg bringen.


----------



## Revilo62 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfen fressen keine Boilies!*

Hallo Fisherman,
dasss die Karpfen keine Boilies fressen halte ich für ein Gerücht, schon mal intensiv versucht ?
Wenn ein solches, wie von Dir beschriebenes, Gewässer
so viele "große" Karpfen hervorbringt, dann gibt es mit Sicherheit auch "Hunter" an diesem Gewässer.
Geh mal hin, frage freundlich oder beobachte mal , meistens ist es nicht der Köder sondrn die falsche Stelle oder die falsche Zeit, naja und dass die Fische die Murmeln nicht kennen, bei der Beschreibung sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Wie mein Vorposter schon schreibt, manchmal machts der Mix, wenn fischig nicht funzt,dann eben würzig oder fruchtig, oder pur mit Milcheiweiss oder die alte maiskette oder , oder oder ... aber in jedem Fall hochwertig
Chemiekeulen helfen da wenig und Billigboilies , naja jeder hat so seine Erfahrungen oder macht ebensolche.
Jetzt geht bestimmt wieder ein Aufschrei durchs Forum, ich kann es mirtrotzdem nicht verkneifen, große Karpfen fängt man gezielt nicht so nebenbei , außer vielleicht in Put&Take-Tümpeln, dann aber meist nur Satzer.

Vielleicht noch ein Tipp , nimm es nicht persönlich,
in 53 Beiträgen hast Du Dich quer durch fast alle Angelarten durchgefragt , stell Dir doch mal selbst die Frage, was Du eigentlich willst, besser noch, geh Angeln, mach Dir Gedanken und 
.... Fische beissen nicht im Netz ... auch nicht im Forum |supergri
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## grubenreiner (21. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfen fressen keine Boilies!*

Wiseo willst du die Karpfen an Boilies gewöhnen?

Die Disziplin heißt "Karpfen fangen" nicht "Boilies verwenden"! 

Nimm doch die klassischen Köder wenn sie darauf beißen.
Aber warum einfach wenns auch kompliziert geht.....


----------



## fisherman_ (21. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfen fressen keine Boilies!*

Weist du es ist so...der See ist nicht sehr groß...vlt. So wie 2-3 Fusballfelder und die Hunter gehen lieber an größere gwässer weil der See auch nicht so leicht zugänglich ist...Mit sicherheit hat dor schon mal einer mit Boilies gefischt aber das kommt nicht jede Woche vor!... Und ich weis dort nur Erfloge von anderen Fischern die mit Mais geangelt haben...

Ich frag mich durch alle Themen weil ich Allrounder binn und das auch bleiben will!!


----------



## michl88 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfen fressen keine Boilies!*

Auch wenn nur ab und an bzw. nie mit Boilies geangelt wird, heißt dass nicht, dass sie die nicht fressen. Ich angel an meinem 3ha Weiher genau 2-3 mal im Jahr auf Karpfen mit Boilies und ich denke nicht, dass sich die das solange merken können.

Wenn da wirklich so viele Karpfen drin sind, wie angenommen, müsste sich über kurz oder lang ein Satzer fangen lassen, da denke ich is die Platzwahl egal in so nem Weiher. Die Megabomben würd ich allerdings nicht erwarten, evtl. ne 40-50er Murmel an nen geeigneten Platz ohne Beifutter legen...


----------



## phirania (21. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfen fressen keine Boilies!*



fisherman_ schrieb:


> Hallo Formis,
> Bei mir in der nähe gibts einen See in dem wahnsinnig viele und auch groß Karpfen vorkommen. Das Problem ist nur das sie keine Boilies kennen und sie darum auch nicht fressen. Statdessen fressen sie die classischen köder wie Mais und Würmer. (Auch die großen Karpfen lassen sich damit fangen.)
> 
> Jetzt meine Frage: Wie kann ich die Karpfen an Boilies gewöhnen?



dann tue es den karpfen und dem gewässer auch nicht an.
fange weiter mit mais und würmern.
gesünder für fische und gewässer...#h#h


----------



## michl88 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfen fressen keine Boilies!*

Aber halt kaum selektiv....


----------



## White Carp (21. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfen fressen keine Boilies!*

Du kannst sie nur an Boilies gewöhnen, indem du immer wieder an unterschiedlichen Stellen Boilies fütterst. Dann gewöhnen sie sich auch normal relativ schnell daran. Allerdings kann das halt auch ziemlich teuer werden.


----------



## Stulle (21. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfen fressen keine Boilies!*







#h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfen fressen keine Boilies!*

Bei mir sind noch alle Boilie-Tüten zu. Bis Anfang Mai nehme ich fast nur Pellets (8-15 mm). Und darauf habe ich in der vergangenen Woche sehr gut gefangen.

Wenn die Karpfen bei dir nur auf Mais stehen, du aber wegen selektivem Angeln unbedingt Boilies verwenden willst, probiere mal eine süße Sorte oder gleich Maisboilies. Wenn es dann mit dem Fang klappt, mögen die Karpfen an dem betreffenden Gewässer eventuell nix Fischiges. So was gibt's, genau die Gewässer, wo nur fischig läuft.


----------



## fisherman_ (21. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfen fressen keine Boilies!*

Danke für eure Antworten...
So wie Ich das Heraushören konnte kann ich die Fische relertiv gut an Boilies Gewöhnen wenn ich einfach öfters mahl an den See fahre und mit Boilies füttere!...
Sollte ich am Anfang eher die kleineren Boilies füttern oder gleich die großen 20mm?


----------



## x2it (22. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfen fressen keine Boilies!*

Hi ich würd mit den kleineren Anfangen und evtl langsam steigern


----------



## teilzeitgott (22. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfen fressen keine Boilies!*

karpfen fressen keine boilies ????
hmmm, karpfen werden nicht umsonst wasserschweine genannnt, die fressen alles was denen vor den rüssel kommt.

nur weil karpfen keine boilies kennen( was ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich halte weil irgendwo immer ein paar deppen mit boilies angeln  ) bedeutet das nicht das sie die dinger nicht fressen würden oder werden.
nur weil einem die fische nicht immer gleich in den kescher springen muss das nicht am köder liegen.
richtiger platz, die richtigen fressruten erkennen, vielleicht auch mal ausloten und kanten suchen, bringt 10000000 mal mehr als sinnlos seine ruten zu wasser bringen.
auch vielleicht mal weniger posten sondern den hintern auch mal ohne ruten ans wasser schleppen und beobachten, eigentlich sieht man bei jedem wetter mal fische am wasser.

diese unzufriedenheit finde ich wirklich merkwürdig, kaum beissen mal die fische nicht wird gleich ein fass aufgemacht...die fische beissen nicht, die bösen bösen fische #d
hatte auch 5 blanknächte, und? egal, sowas stört mich nicht wirklich, durchhalten, geduld, wer ausdauer zeigt wird immer belohnt..... nach 5 tagen und nächten ohne jeden kleinen pieper konnte ich am we nen 26 pfund und nen 29 pfund karpfen verhaften.... karpfenangelt bedeutet eben auch mal warten und nicht immer gleich jammern.

und wenn die karpfen nicht auf boilies beissen sollten, dann einfach hartmais an der kette, kidneybohnen, kichererbsen, frolic, tigernüsse, rosinen oder was auch immer anbieten..oder so wie gant früher, kartoffel...
immer gleich maulen , geht angeln und dann geht auch was, im netzt fängt niemand was .


----------



## wusel345 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfen fressen keine Boilies!*

Warum willst du unbedingt auf Bollies umsteigen? Sei glücklich, dass die Fische noch auf Naturköder wie Mais, Made, Wurm usw. beissen. Zuviele Gewässer sind schon mit und durch Bollies "versaut" worden. Ich kenne Seen, die lauf Aussage von Tauchern zenterweise Bollies am Grund beherbergen. Wortwörtlich soll mal ein Taucher gesagt haben (erzählte ein Angelkollege) "Mit den Bollies, die am Grund liegen kann man 1 Jahr lang einen Angelshop beliefern". 

Was waren das noch Zeiten, als wir dicke Karpfen noch auf Mais fingen.


----------



## cyberpeter (22. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfen fressen keine Boilies!*



fisherman_ schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten...
> So wie Ich das Heraushören konnte kann ich die Fische relertiv gut an Boilies Gewöhnen wenn ich einfach öfters mahl an den See fahre und mit Boilies füttere!...
> Sollte ich am Anfang eher die kleineren Boilies füttern oder gleich die großen 20mm?



Die Frage ist woher Du weist, dass die Karpfen die Boilies tatsächlich nicht fressen ...

Oft liegt es an so einfachen Dingen wie falscher Spod, übergroße Futtermenge, falsche Zeit usw. selbst an kleineren Gewässern.

Wenn dies aber nicht zutrifft, was man aber durch eigene Versuche in Erfahrung bringen sollte und nicht durch Erzählungen von anderen und man an den betreffenden Spods mit "Naturködern" wie Würmern, Mais usw. gut fängt und zur gleichen Zeit am selben Spod trotz einiger Versuche mit Boilies nichts sollte man sich erstmal die (ernsthafte) Frage stellen wozu brauche ich dann die Boilies ...

Ich würde nur dann versuchen Boilies zu verwenden, wenn der Bestand an anderen Weißfischen ein gezieltes beangeln von Karpfen schwierig macht denn eine für den Angler bequeme Festbleimontage kann ich auch mit Mais, Würmern oder Maden verwenden und bei Kurzansitzen, noch dazu an kleinen Gewässern, muß es ja auch nicht unbedingt eine Festbleimontage sein, das spart Gepäck ....

Um Boilie zu als "normales Futter" zu etablieren gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten. Einmal würde ich kleine Mengen an Boilies zusammen mit Futter anbieten von dem bekannt ist, dass es die Karpfen fressen und ich würde keine zu großen (kleiner 20er) und zu harten Boilies verwenden so der Fischbestand das zuläßt. Dazu kann es Sinn machen, Boilies in kleinen Mengen an evtl. Freßplätzen der Karpfen am ganzen Gewässer einzuwerfen auch an den Stellen wo man im Moment nicht fischt. So erhöht man die Chance, dass ein Karpfen den Boilie findet, frißt und als "natürliche" Nahrung anerkennt. Ob man jetzt Lebermuschelboilies oder lieber Ananaserdbeerboilies verwendet halte ich zumindest für die "Gewöhnungsphase" für eher nebensächlich wobei an den meisten Gewässern meist meist eine Geschmacksrichtung also entweder die würzigen/fischigen oder die süßen Boilies etwas besser laufen. Dazu kann man bei Boilies immer noch die Neugier der Karpfen ansprechen, also mit recht grellen Boiliefarben arbeiten oder auch, zumindest beim Hakenköder, auch mal einen Popup oder Schneemann verwenden.

Gruß Peter


----------



## odinherne (22. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfen fressen keine Boilies!*

So ein Mist habe ich ja noch nie gehört ODER GESEHEN .
 glaube das der Taucher zulange Unterwasser war . Ich Tauche selbst in verschiedenen Seen ,so was habe ich noch nie gesehen . es ist schnell was gesagt und wird mal wieder übertreiben  .
wenn man mal ein paar murmeln Unterwasser sieht . man man 
gr odinherne



wusel345 schrieb:


> Warum willst du unbedingt auf Bollies umsteigen? Sei glücklich, dass die Fische noch auf Naturköder wie Mais, Made, Wurm usw. beissen. Zuviele Gewässer sind schon mit und durch Bollies "versaut" worden. Ich kenne Seen, die lauf Aussage von Tauchern zenterweise Bollies am Grund beherbergen. Wortwörtlich soll mal ein Taucher gesagt haben (erzählte ein Angelkollege) "Mit den Bollies, die am Grund liegen kann man 1 Jahr lang einen Angelshop beliefern".
> 
> Was waren das noch Zeiten, als wir dicke Karpfen noch auf Mais fingen.


----------



## wusel345 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfen fressen keine Boilies!*

hi Odinherne,

wenn ich sehe, wie mittels Futterboote Bollies "verklappt" werden wird mir sogar übel. Und das ist keine Spinnerei. 3 Ruten heisst bei einigen Anglern 3 Futterboote voll Boillies (selbst miterlebt).


----------



## cyberpeter (22. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfen fressen keine Boilies!*



odinherne schrieb:


> So ein Mist habe ich ja noch nie gehört ODER GESEHEN .



Gehört schon (zu) oft aber gesehen sei es selbst oder auf Bildern noch nie ...

Die Chance solche Berge "in freier Wildbahn" bewundern zu dürfen noch dazu verschimmelt, wie es oft geschrieben wird, schätze ich auch als nicht sonderlich groß ein denn im Unterschied zu Boilies in einem Glas mit Trinkwasser zerfallen "normale" Boilies in einem normalen See meist nach max. 2-3 Tagen, selbst wenn kein Hochsommer ist, weshalb man schon sehr viele Boilie in ein Gewässer innerhalb kürzester Zeit einbringen müßte um Tauchern die beschriebenen Boilieberge als "Attraktion" anbieten zu können.... 

Das heißt aber nicht, dass man deshalb in ein Gewässer reinkippen kann was man will. Zum einen wird das den Fangerfolg nicht unbedingt steigern eher das Gegenteil wird eintreten zum anderen selbst wenn sich die Boilie auflösen bleiben die Bestandteile ja im Wasser und ein zu großer Eintrag von Nährstoffen, Phosphaten usw. hat noch keinem Gewässer zumindest auf längere Sicht wirklich gut getan....



wusel345 schrieb:


> wenn ich sehe, wie mittels Futterboote Bollies "verklappt" werden wird  mir sogar übel. Und das ist keine Spinnerei. 3 Ruten heisst bei einigen  Anglern 3 Futterboote voll Boillies (selbst miterlebt).



ich würde sagen dass kommt auf das Gewässer drauf an. An einem kleinen flachen Gewässer mit vielen Anglern die genau das gleiche machen würde mir da auch die Galle hochkommen wobei sich dann die Frage stellt wozu man an einem solchen Gewässer Futterboote braucht.... 

An einem großen tiefen Gewässer, evtl mit Zu- und Abfluss oder an einem fliesendem Gewässer stellt diese Futtermenge sehr warscheinlich gar kein Problem dar.

Außerdem würde ich das "Futtermengenproblem" jetzt nicht nur auf Boilies beschränken. Wenn ich mir anschaue, was z.B. Feeder- oder Matchangler so an Grundfutter ins Gewässer werfen da tränen mir machmal die Augen. Gut dieses Futter ist deutlich schneller im Wasser gelöst als die Boilies und Mais. Aber ist es deshalb weniger schädlich nur weil die Fische es nicht oder nur zu einem sehr kleinen Teil aufnehmen können - vermutlich nicht. Deshalb sollte man egal welches Futter man verwendet nicht nach Spruch vorgehen "viel hilft viel" vorgehen weil der es in den meisten Fällen eben nicht stimmt!


Gruß Peter


----------



## Allround-Angler (22. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfen fressen keine Boilies!*

Warum mit teuren Boilies fischen, wenn die Karpfen auch auf Mais oder Wurm beißen und nicht massenhaft Weißfische vorhanden sind?




cyberpeter schrieb:


> Gehört schon (zu) oft aber gesehen sei es selbst oder auf Bildern noch nie ...
> Die Chance solche Berge "in freier Wildbahn" bewundern zu dürfen noch dazu verschimmelt, wie es oft geschrieben wird,



Die Schimmelpilze brauchen Sauerstoff, da dürfte es unter Wasser schwer werden|rolleyes. Sonst könnte mal wohl kaum Hartmais, etc. so schön lange im Wasser angären lassen.

Bei uns waren auch schon Taucher unterwegs und erzählten von riesigen Karpfen und Welsen|bla:.
Leider hatten sie keine wasserdichte Kamera dabei, schade aber auch...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (22. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfen fressen keine Boilies!*

Ich kenn auch einen Weiher an dem es heißt - Boilies und Frolic laufen nicht. Naja - Frolic mit ein paar Ringen im PVA-Beutel - nach kurzer Zeit der erste Karpfen. Boilie-Sorten durchprobiert - am Schluss bei "Mais-Geschmack" gelandet - siehe da: Karpfen.

Weltweit fangen Boilies, nur ein von kleinen Galliern bewohnter Karpfenteich in Hinterhuglhapfing leistet erbitterten Widerstand?

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Evolution Pflanzenfresser so wählerisch hat werden lassen, dass sie potentielle Nahrung aus irgendwelchen Gründen prinzipiell verschmähen.


----------



## fisherman_ (25. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfen fressen keine Boilies!*

Nochmal Danke.! 
Eure Tips waren wirklich super...ich war die letzten 3 Tage am Wasser und es ist tatsächlich ein 16Pfünder und 1 Tag später ein 10 Pfünde auf einen 16er Mais Boilie gegangen....Ich wollt noch ein paar Worte zu eurer Meinung über Futterverschwendung sagen...Ich binn da auch eurer Meinung aba ihr müsst wissen ich werfe nicht so wie die Hunter Kiloweise Futter ins Wasser...Ich hab mit 2 Ruten gefischt und hab pro Rute 2Hände voll Mais und jeweils 5 Boilies gefüttert!


----------



## grubenreiner (25. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfen fressen keine Boilies!*

Na dann Glückwunsch zum Fang und weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------



## fisherman_ (25. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfen fressen keine Boilies!*

Danke
Aber ihr habt recht...Ich werde die Fische jetzt nicht mit Boilies vollstopfen sondern weiterhin die classischen Köder fischen und immer mal wieder zwischendurch mit Boilies losziehen#h


----------



## Stefff (26. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfen fressen keine Boilies!*

Jou, mach das so.
Sei froh das es noch Gewässer gibt an denen die Karpfen nicht nur nach Boilies aus sind nur weil sie ausreichend vorhanden sind.
Kauf dir Hartmais, 10-20kg für`n paar euro, leg dir nen gebrauchten Einweck- Kochtopf bei ebay zu und sei glücklich. 
Hartmais mit Köderkleber oder besser noch in einem Feinstrumpf oder speziellem Ködernetz als "Knödel" oder "Ballen" anbieten um selektiever Fischen zu können.
Schmeiss wenn du willst ab und zu mal ein paar Boilies rein, daß wenn du mal keinen Hartmais fertig hast, du auch mal mit nem Boilie Angeln kannst.

Grüsse, Stefff


----------



## zizi (28. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfen fressen keine Boilies!*

Mann du solltest froh darüber sein, Boilies sind nicht gerade billig und wenn die Naturköder laufen dann frag ich mich wo das Problem ist


----------

